# Super Bowl ABT's (Q-view)



## chew2475 (Feb 5, 2017)

So needed to bring an appetizer to a Super Bowl part so decided to make up some ABT's













IMG_20170121_121309928.jpg



__ chew2475
__ Feb 5, 2017






Filling:  Decided to adapt a jalapeño popper dip recipe for the filling













IMG_20170205_143347232_HDR.jpg



__ chew2475
__ Feb 5, 2017






Jalapeno's halved, seeded, and filled with the filling (cream cheese, mayo , cumin, cheddar cheese, maple bacon, garlic, and mayo)













IMG_20170205_144505203.jpg



__ chew2475
__ Feb 5, 2017






Poppers now covered with their bacon blanket and ready to go into the Pit Barrel Cooker (PBC) with a chunk of hickory wood.  













IMG_20170205_164420553.jpg



__ chew2475
__ Feb 5, 2017






After being in the PBC for 1 hour (30 minutes with both bars in, 15 minutes with one bar in, and 15 minutes with both bars out) the filling was melted nicely, bacon was crisp, and peppers with just a bit of crunch left.

Brought to the party and were a big hit.  Was told to make sure they were brought next year as we left at halftime to get the kiddies in bed.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks great nice smoke!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2017)

Yummy.  

Can't wait for summer to get here to get good peppers.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 6, 2017)

C2475, Nice looking ABT's !


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

The ABT's look fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## disco (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice looking appies.

Disco


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2017)

great looking ABT'S

Warren


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice ABT's! Sorry you missed the second half. Not much happened anyway, really!!

Bruce


----------



## chew2475 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah I heard it was uneventful :-)


----------

